# Forum Idea



## velochic (Aug 7, 2007)

This may or may not be a good idea, but sometimes I run into a particular problem and it'd be nice to have a specific forum for this...

How about an "I have these ingredients what can I make?" forum?  Sometimes I'll have a few specific ingredients that I want to get rid of and I need ideas about what I can make with it before it goes bad.

For that matter, where would a question like that go right now?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey velochic, I LIKE that idea. I think it would have to be a subforum topic in General Cooking Questions. (And thats where that question should go) I'll talk to the team about this.


----------

